# Looking for this mixture



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you knew what was mixed with the joint compound to keep this art from cracking....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV4mxN8MLz0


Thanks for the help.



:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe you can use Golden matte gel medium?

Honestly, I didn't even look at the video. But I know mixing jc w/ gel medium works. trust me.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That is amazing.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Maybe you can use Golden matte gel medium?
> 
> Honestly, I didn't even look at the video. But I know mixing jc w/ gel medium works. trust me.


 Thank you, y'all seem to know so many materials that I've never heard of.
Is this available in a box store? I guess I could order it online.



:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Thank you, y'all seem to know so many materials that I've never heard of.
> Is this available in a box store? I guess I could order it online.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an artist, we're not as dumb as we appear. 

Golden is a line of art products that are amazing, google them. You may be able to pick some up locally from an art store, but in large quantities, like a gallon, it most likely would have to be ordered. 

But, if you have a Utrecht in your area, they have their own brand of gel medium that I am sure would be just as good.

Not sure where you are but any art store can order it, although I deal with New York Central quite a bit.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm an artist, we're not as dumb as we appear.
> Golden is a line of art products that are amazing, google them. You may be able to pick some up locally from an art store, but in large quantities, like a gallon, it most likely would have to be ordered.


Actually I'm trying to get out of the labor end of decorating and into the artistic area.

San Antonio has great art stores, I guess paperhangers are the dumb ones.
I was there not too long ago, I bought a canvas, 10'X18', already Gesso'd for $400. 


Thank you so much!


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh and as an aside, during my searches I found this product:

http://trim-tex.com/




:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Actually I'm trying to get out of the labor end of decorating and into the artistic area.
> 
> San Antonio has great art stores, I guess paperhangers are the dumb ones.
> I was there not too long ago, I bought a canvas, 10'X18', already Gesso'd for $400.
> ...


Please learn to do this yourself, that is an outrageous amount of $ to pay. You can get a canvas on sale from an art store and gesso it yourself. Promise me you won't do that again,lol!! Hey anytime you need info you can ask,no prob. I'm very friendly.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey anytime you need info you can ask,no prob. I'm very friendly.


 Yeah, you'll regret saying that.




:cowboy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Precision is an active member at DWT, and if you search (the search feature sucks there) there are threads discussing this art. There are a few members there that do this. Cool stuff. He is worth following if you are a drywall nerd.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah, maybe


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my bet would be that he was using slaked lime. It remains "plastic" for a long time.

The right mix of lime and gypsum would give a medium that was adhesive, pliable, and would not crack.

Now remember, much of that plaster molding we see in some of the old classic high end buildings was hand worked on site at installation.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Precision is an active member at DWT, and if you search (the search feature sucks there) there are threads discussing this art. There are a few members there that do this. Cool stuff. He is worth following if you are a drywall nerd.


 Thank you. They wouldn't let me see the jpegs without joining so I'm waiting for a response. It appears there are a couple of these artists.
I used the word 'sculpture' and got the results I needed.
Thanks again.



'


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Underdog said:


> I was wondering if any of you knew what was mixed with the joint compound to keep this art from cracking....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV4mxN8MLz0
> 
> ...


I believe Bernie said he adds 90 minute hot mud to a premixed joint compound. :thumbsup:

I too dable in drywall art and sculptures. I pretty much use 20,45 90 USG setting type compound (hot mud). For some of the fine tuning on the piece I will use the USG all purpose joint compound. For a canvas I like to use recycled drywall and then back and frame it like a regular painting is done.

Here's a couple of my framed drywall art paintings:

After the mud work I prime them with kilz, paint with an acrylic paint and then seal them with a clear polycrylic, either semi-gloss or gloss.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> my bet would be that he was using slaked lime. It remains "plastic" for a long time.
> 
> The right mix of lime and gypsum would give a medium that was adhesive, pliable, and would not crack.


 I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I believe Bernie said he adds 90 minute hot mud to a premixed joint compound. :thumbsup:
> 
> I too dable in drywall art and sculptures. I pretty much use 20,45 90 USG setting type compound (hot mud). For some of the fine tuning on the piece I will use the USG all purpose joint compound. For a canvas I like to use recycled drywall and then back and frame it like a regular painting is done.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. I can draw a killer stick figure. My artistic ability is like my carpentry skills. I suck at it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I believe Bernie said he adds 90 minute hot mud to a premixed joint compound. :thumbsup:
> 
> I too dable in drywall art and sculptures. I pretty much use 20,45 90 USG setting type compound (hot mud). For some of the fine tuning on the piece I will use the USG all purpose joint compound. For a canvas I like to use recycled drywall and then back and frame it like a regular painting is done.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I'm getting more help than I imagined.

This is beautiful work, thank you for posting it. You've also given me some new ideas.

The artist I work with was wanting to work at his studio. I bet you know how distracting it is to do this type of work on the job site with looky loos asking questions. He was wanting to cut out a piece of drywall to size and then have me install it afterword.
This is the way we do it with mural art, in the studio and installed later, but framed art is a great medium too.

Thank you Sir Mixalot, I see how you earned your knighthood.


:cowboy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I believe Bernie said he adds 90 minute hot mud to a premixed joint compound. :thumbsup:
> 
> I too dable in drywall art and sculptures. I pretty much use 20,45 90 USG setting type compound (hot mud). For some of the fine tuning on the piece I will use the USG all purpose joint compound. For a canvas I like to use recycled drywall and then back and frame it like a regular painting is done.
> 
> ...


Cool work Paul, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------

